# Must do's in the Dells.....



## NTHC (Apr 24, 2009)

We are heading to a conference next weekend and adding two extra days to do some site seeing.

No kids, just me and the hubby.  Anything we must do?  Restaurants? 

We will be flying into Madison and staying at the Chula Vista Resort(not timeshare).

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## cheesehead (Apr 24, 2009)

*must do's*

the _original _ducks are a must do ...  stay away from the army ducks.  you will need a light weight jacket that can get wet.   The Tommy Bartlett ski,sky, and stage show is usually pretty good if your into that sort of thing... but stay away form the exploratory (good for the little ones, although a little overpriced).  Also you must try some of the fudge up there, some of the best in the world.  The place has become a real tourist trap in recent years but the really bad places are obvious.   The dells area is oriented to families with kids of any age, if you have an inner child now will be the time to let it out.  There are dozens of places for miniature golf, go carts, and roller coasters.  Alas the biggest draw is the waterparks, but again you will be a little early for those.  The House on the Rock is nearby (Frank Lloyd Wright) which is interesting architecture.  If you like country music, Sara Evans is performing at the Crystal Grand.  There is also a Rick Wilcox magic show but i have no idea how good it is.   There are a large number of restaurants, depends what you want to eat they have just about every type of food you could want, but i recommend Stone Cold Creamery for dessert.


----------



## cheesehead (Apr 25, 2009)

i almost forgot there is also the Circus World Museum  in baraboo.


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 25, 2009)

House on the Rock is not a Frank Lloyd Wright House and he didn't like it but it is a big attraction. I don't know if with the flooding they had if its still going but the Dells boat trip is nice. There's also an outlet mall.


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 25, 2009)

The H.H. Bennett Studio & History Center located on the main street in the Dells is a great place to start if you like history.  It is well organized, giving visitors the history of why the Dells were so popular during the late 19th/early 20th century.  As Bennett was a photographer, there are numerous photos on display.

Then take an Upper Dells boat tour to view the rock formations and other historical sights that you just learned about at the history center.  The Upper Dells tour takes you to Witches Gulch and Standing Rock.

We have taken numerous trips to the Dells over the years; mostly to go to waterparks.  Only last year did we take advantage of both activities I mention above; it gave me a better impression of this "touristy" town.

As for a restaurants, we liked Wally's House of Embers and the Del-Bar, they both had good food and service; but couldn't be more opposite in decor.  Embers probably hasn't changed their wall coverings/fixtures since they opened in 1959; rather amusing, but they are known for their ribs.  Del-Bar is a bit more upscale.  There are other places to eat; we were in a condo, though, so we ate in more.

Oh, and the cookie-dough flavor salt water taffy at Grandma's Original Fudge shop is the best!


----------



## Tom52 (Apr 25, 2009)

Tommy Bartlett is probably not open until Mid to Late May.  If the weather is nice and the upper Dells boats are running, that is a must see.  I second the H.H. Bennett museum for a great history of the area.  

If it is warm, we like to get a beverage and sit out on the deck overlooking the Wisconsin River at the Riverwalk Pub.  The prime rib sandwich and homemade patato chips are really good. There are lots of nice resturants in the area, something a little out of the ordinary is the Cheese Factory Restuarant, (vegatarian), for great deserts.  I'm not a vegatarian but they have some good sandwiches.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 25, 2009)

when I left in October, the Riverwalk Pub was closing for keeps.
the water show opens on Memorial Day.
Do the upper dells boat tour and the ducks.  I have been on the original ducks about 30 times and the army ducks about 5 times.  they explore different areas, and I don't know why the poster doesn't think much of the army ducks.
Circus world is better in summer when the big top is open with lots of shows.
H  H Bennett Studio is great.
International Crane Foundation is excellent.  
House of Embers decor is intentional, the front area is light and modern though.   They , Del Bar, Field's at the Wilderness are best restaurants, also the priciest.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 29, 2009)

the Riverwalk is back open, the original owners bought it back, it was closed for awhile and now reopened.

The owner was killed this summer.  she was on the back of a  motercycle during the floods.  The driver tried to go around a barricaded rad, he was killed, she was int he hospital and died about a month later.  

If staying at chula vista, the chop house has an excellent reputation.  the buffet is just average.


----------



## robertk1 (Apr 30, 2009)

We like Paul Bunyans for dinner or breakfast. best place we've found so far. All you can eat is a plus for our two growing boys!


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 30, 2009)

Is the coupon book still a good deal or is there a better deal?  Taking a daugher and couple of granddaughters to the Dells in middle June.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 30, 2009)

I usually buy the Dells Fun Card.  I am going to see the owner to pick up my cards Friday or next week. check on line to see what it offers, it is $10 
I can pick up extras if anyone wants a source at christmas Mountain.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 30, 2009)

wauhob3 said:


> House on the Rock is not a Frank Lloyd Wright House and he didn't like it but it is a big attraction. I don't know if with the flooding they had if its still going but the Dells boat trip is nice. There's also an outlet mall.



Candace is correct.

Here 's some info from an old Frank Lloyd Wright Forum on House on the Rock and Taliesin, Wright's home which is not too far from House on the Rock.


Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 30, 2009)

everything is recovered from the flooding, Lake Delton is close to it's old levels.


----------



## Tom52 (May 1, 2009)

rapmarks said:


> I usually buy the Dells Fun Card.  I am going to see the owner to pick up my cards Friday or next week. check on line to see what it offers, it is $10
> I can pick up extras if anyone wants a source at christmas Mountain.



Can you buy the Dells Fun Card locally or can you only buy it online?  If locally, where can we pick one up when we get there?  We will be in the Dells three times this year and the Fun Card looks great.

Tom


----------



## rapmarks (May 1, 2009)

Tom, my friend said the machines were not stocked yet. The machines are generally in places that are on the card. 
I am going to see Ed, the owner, either today  or next week.  He lets me take a bunch for my friends and i pay him when i get the money or return them.  so i will pick up one for you, or more if you like.  We have found the drink card to be a good deal too, as many of the same places are on it and lots of them let you use both at the same time.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 1, 2009)

Does each person need one or just one for the group?


----------



## rapmarks (May 1, 2009)

the cards are two for one, buy a meal get one free, buy a drink get one free, Some people say that some places give you two drinks and your partner has to use his own card and gets two drinks, but we never encountered that.  When we went to Pedro's, they were having half priced margaritas and I got two for the half price of one.


----------



## rapmarks (May 3, 2009)

RiverDee   I have the cards  The Dells Boat Tour and Ducks say admission 2/1 for up to 2 people so one card for a group of 4.   


Some nice additions to the card this year.  Carvelli's (downtown dells) lunch buffet, and drinks on the party card.
Firehouse Pizza (at entrance to christmas Mountain) on both cards too.  

I have picked up extra cards so you can contact me if you are up here or if anyone wants them mailed out, I can do that too.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 6, 2009)

*NTHC*

_
Cindy_

How was your trip to Wisconsin


----------



## rapmarks (May 31, 2009)

*If you have the Fun Card*

Make sure you go to Caravellis for the lunch buffet.
It runs from 11 to 4
It has the highest quality, fresh homemade sauces and pastas.  the meatballs are supurb.
We went to get the salad first.  They mix it for you.  They gave us a huge bowl with mixed greens, the bacon was real bacon, large pieces, very good, very good add ons..
They I took what I thought was a tray.  it was the serving dish.  You had to say just a sample or they gave you a huge serving.  the day i went, 3 diffferent penne pastas (vodka, marinare, olive oil nd vegetables, tortollini alfredo, meatballs, cold pasta salad with proscuitto and vegetables, several pizzas.  Again, they dish it out for you.

It is $10 and buy one get one free with the Fun Card.  
It is in downtown dells.

another good place to eat in downtown dells is High Rock Cafe, really good food, not the same old fries as a side, a coupon is hard to find for this place.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 31, 2009)

Rapmark,

Thanks for getting the cards for us.  The trip is still a go for us.


----------

